# Eheim Pro 3e 2078 problem



## mattyc (19 Oct 2018)

Hi all, 

I have noticed that my filter is having some issues, it pumps fine but it seems to be stuck in auto calibration. 
The lights on the filter cycle up and down then stop for maybe a few seconds and then cycle again. 
The speed of the pump also goes up and down (which is normal for auto calibration) 

I have tried contacting Eheim UK and head office but haven't had a response from either. 

I have tried changing the impeller but this hasn't made any difference. 

Does anyone have any ideas, I don't want to replace the pump head (it is cheaper to get a new filter)?

The Pro 3e is quite old and therefore wont have any warranty maybe 7 years old.


----------



## Madhav (19 Oct 2018)

when my 2078 behaved similarly, I changed seals to get it back to normal.
priming cavity seal is worn and due for a change i think.

now my second one also auto calibrating for the last few months, I just ignored as it doesn't have any ups and downs in the flow rate. I will change the seals during next filter clean up.


----------



## mattyc (19 Oct 2018)

Thanks Madhav, I have noticed that there is some water inside the filter head, I have just ordered some more seals, I haven't found all the seals that are in the head directly from Eheim so I have ordered some from one of the suppliers I use at work.


----------



## John S (19 Oct 2018)

mattyc said:


> Thanks Madhav, I have noticed that there is some water inside the filter head, I have just ordered some more seals, I haven't found all the seals that are in the head directly from Eheim so I have ordered some from one of the suppliers I use at work.


Would be interested to know if you fix it. Mines been like it for months so I run it in manual mode.


----------



## Madhav (29 Oct 2018)

Madhav said:


> when my 2078 behaved similarly, I changed seals to get it back to normal.
> priming cavity seal is worn and due for a change i think.
> 
> now my second one also auto calibrating for the last few months, I just ignored as it doesn't have any ups and downs in the flow rate. I will change the seals during next filter clean up.



this time i am not lucky...
I replaced seals on my 2078 and this filter is still same, yellow light going up and down in auto calibration mode.
i think it has to do with something more than seals


----------



## mattyc (29 Oct 2018)

I have now replaced all the seals and cleaned out the media inside the filter. it has improved but it is still going into calibration mode. The leak into the pump housing has now gone, i have some spare o-rings if anyone needs them.

I got some information back from Eheim, they said it was a mechanical problem not electrical and they advised the following.

check all hoses are clean and as short as possible with no kinks
clean the strainer on the filter intake
check and clean the non return valve
clean the filter media
make sure that the filter floss is under the slotted panel
clean the triangular section in the corner of the filter
check the impeller and chamber are clean and that the small sleeve is fitted on the impeller shaft.

my next step it to clean all the pipework which i will do when i fit the filter to the new tank.


----------



## Madhav (31 Oct 2018)

mattyc said:


> check all hoses are clean and as short as possible with no kinks
> *** All pipe work cleaned. shortest and no kinks.
> clean the strainer on the filter intake
> *** strainer and coarse sponge pre filter block cleaned
> ...



Still in auto calibration mode.
this weekend I am planning to try with minimum media and with out pre filter sponge block.

I think it is some electronics failure than a mechanical issue. however the flow is consistent, no ups and downs.


----------



## John S (1 Nov 2018)

I think it's an electronics issue too. I've already done what eheim suggest and it makes no difference. If it was s mechanical problem I'd expect the flow to be erratic / low in manual mode and it isn't.

I do have another 2078 pump head that I will fit over the weekend with parts from the failing one. This should prove if it's to do with the electronics.


----------



## Keith GH (2 Nov 2018)

Matt

Have you contacted Eheim giving them all the details including any numbers on the filter.

Keith


----------



## Madhav (3 Nov 2018)

Removed intake sponge block,
Reduced media to 25-30% in the basket as shown
still the Same... Self auto calibrating....So its just not mechanical, some thing wrong with electronics.


----------



## Tuttemuj (11 Dec 2018)

Did any of u solve this isse? Mine is 7 years as well and same problem. Tried with new hozes and no media, still just autocalibrate (at least the led:s are going up and down) flow is constant. If I reset it the yellow and red blinks as normal, but then strait back to calibration


----------



## REDSTEVEO (22 Jul 2020)

Thread Bump Massive

My Eheim Professional 3e Thermal Filter suddenly stopped with all the lights flashing, Red Green and Amber. No sound from impeller in filter. I've taken everything apart, cleaned everything, connected all back up, refilled the filter, used the priming pump as per the manual, turned the power, but nothing. 

I have even swapped the impeller for a new one, but still no movement from the impeller. It is electrical, not mechanical.

Anyone got any ideas on how to fix it

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (22 Jul 2020)

Power supply to filter is there, just the impeller is not responding. I'm guessing this is going to be a new Pump Head for the filter


----------

